# Best product ever! - Magisso Tilt Cup



## TastetheTea (Feb 14, 2016)

*Summary: Innovative, useful and necessary.*

*
*

The basic idea behind this innovation is that the cup tilts towards the strainer, filled to brew and then tilted away when steeped, thus removing the water from the leaves so as to

not over brew. Genius! I. HAD. TO. HAVE. THIS. CUP!!!










By far the best thing about this product is the simplicity of the function, meaning that brewing a single cup of loose leaf has become a mess free affair. No longer do you need to carry some other piece of kitchen ware around the house (I usually have a saucer on hand) to catch the drips of brewed tea from your used strainer. For this reason alone, this product has become a god send!Hoozah! The strainer section is also removable (something that took me about 4 or 5 washes to realise!) and after a quick rinse under the tap all tea remains are vanquished, unlike infuser baskets which can take ample rinses to be rid of those dastardly leaves. All this... AND it's dishwasher safe!

See my full review on this here http://tastethetea.co.uk/2016/01/24/review-magisso-tea-cup/

Let me know if you have tried this cup! What did you think? Any thing you think is better?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's genius - such a simple solution


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

That looks amazing but I notice it's made of plastic. Is it odd to drink from? Aliexpress seem to have ceramic ones. Pretty tempted to try!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I look at it and I want to like it, but I can't. It seems a very inelegant solution to a non problem?


----------



## c1000 (Aug 16, 2016)

Haha! Fair enough! How come it's a non-problem for you? What's your brewing method?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

c1000 said:


> Haha! Fair enough! How come it's a non-problem for you? What's your brewing method?


I guess I'm old fashioned, but a teapot works pretty well for loose leafed tea, we have a range of teapots (chinese and english)..I should add that all the teapots bar 2 have a built in strainer.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Problem is this is (imo) hideous. It reminds me so much of a doidy cup, which is for toddlers/people with dementia, to make drinking easier... Simple elegant solutions include pretty single cup teapots, or an infuser ball, and a little tray which doubles up as a handy biscuit holder.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Cant see how the tea can be as well infused as in a teapot.

In this its only in contact with a small proportion of the water whereas in a teapot its allowed to move around and steep more thoroughly and I always stir the tea in a pot,, cant do it with this.


----------



## Cycleandespresso (Mar 7, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## Cycleandespresso (Mar 7, 2017)

Other than the aesthetics!


----------



## Yulia Kolomiytseva (Apr 16, 2017)

This is very innovative!

How long does it take for the tea to percolate though?

I do agree with the above that tea normally requires at least 30 seconds or so to infuse in a gaiwan, where you would need 8 g to the 140 ml of water for an optimal taste, and much longer (at least a minute, dependng on the leaf surface area, if brewed Western style - does this cup fit this criteria?

Even if it doesn't, I have a feeling this would be perfect for more astringent and more broken up tea leaves with a larger surface area though, as it will produce a sweeter brew I can imagine due to the lower brewing time.

The plastic can also impair the flavour, but once again, if you have a very strong flavoured tea, this will probably not be a problem.

But I do agree that with DavecUK that this would not be necessary for a genuinely good quality leaf tea, where the leaves are very whole, as they just tent to soak up the water and fall to the bottom, so you don't even need a tea strainer or a tea utensil - you can just add it straight into the up if you like and it'll be lovely, sweet and flavourful.









Thank you for sharing - definitely would consider it for the broken up teas which are less sweet/ stronger!

Yulia X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our tea bottega: www.eastcottandburgess.co.uk

A proud co-owner of my family-run artisan tea company, caled the Eastcott & Burgess Tea Bottega.

Inspired by my English grandparents, their life-long, unwaning love for tea and by the beautiful countryside of Surrey county.

Our aim is to inspire and to make this world a happier place through tea.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm not sure I would use this very often, it looks like a simple way to make tea for one though.

In our house we get through lots of tea and now always brew it in a cafetiere, it's easy to squash all of the loose leaf tea down at the end of the brewing time, pour the tea and tip the loose leaf in to the bin and to clean. We started usng the cafetiere when our tea pot broke about a year ago and found it to be so much easier to empty and clean than a tea pot that we have stuck with it.


----------



## Yulia Kolomiytseva (Apr 16, 2017)

That's a great idea in my opinion too GerryM! I always use this with very broken up leaves actually, especially when I'm at work, where a teapot and strainer draw a lot of attention from my co-workers.







Not sure if I'm the only one who found this?

With whole quality leaves with greater sweetness, where brewing for longer won't impair the flavour, I do prefer to just put them straight into the cup. Because the leaves are whole, they absorb the water and fall to the bottom when steeped, which releases more flavour and to keep rebrewing them. It's lovely to watch the leaves this way and the flavour is much more complex this way.

However, if you don't like to brew them for as long as I do or want to share your tea, then a cafetiere is great even for good quality wholeleaf tea - you put 3 g in (1 - 2 heaped teaspoons of whole leaves), 0.5 - 1 cup of boiling water depending on preference and the number of people you are catering for (tea connoseurs recommend to use specific temperatures on different teas to prevent the release of the bitter catechins, but from my experience, a genuinely good quality tea will not have much bitterness even when btrewed with boiling water, which I like) into the cefetiere, stand for a minute or so depending on the tea and presonal preference, then strain and get a very sweet flavourful brew hopefully. With transparent cafetieres, you also get to benefit from the mesmorising dance of the leaves, which I find relaxing.







And you can then even share your tea with your co-workers for a tea break, which I enjoy. I would highly recommend rebrewing your high quality leaves in the cafetiere instead of discarding them though.

Has anyone else tried the cafetiere for this?

Yulia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our tea bottega: www.eastcottandburgess.co.uk

A proud co-owner of my family-run artisan tea company, called the Eastcott & Burgess Tea Bottega.

Inspired by my English grandparents, their life-long, unwaning love for tea and by the beautiful countryside of Surrey county.

Our aim is to inspire and to make this world a happier place through tea.


----------



## Yulia Kolomiytseva (Apr 16, 2017)

Tea-tieres are very similar to cafetieres actually: https://jingtea.com/shop/tea-iere

But a cafetiere is much more affordable and available, so I'd personally recommend it, in my opinion.

Do be careful as to not use the same cafetiere as for your coffee if you are also a coffee lover, as to not impair the fllavour of your tea, as it is more delicately flavoured.

My brother received this lovely tea-tiere though as a gift, which I thought was genius if you want something especially designed for tea thoough: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01A94KT5C/ref=s9_acsd_hps_bw_c_x_3_w Unlike other sellers, this one is all made of glass (plastic is believed to impair the flavour of good quality and more delicate teas) - if this is the one that my brother has, the tea is brewed at the top, then you press a button and the liquor is released at the bottom and you can then drink it as out of a cup.

But I personally believe a cafetiere is more than sufficient.

Yulia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our tea bottega: www.eastcottandburgess.co.uk

A proud co-owner of my family-run artisan tea company, called the Eastcott & Burgess Tea Bottega.

Inspired by my English grandparents, their life-long, unwaning love for tea and by the beautiful countryside of Surrey county.

Our aim is to inspire and to make this world a happier place through tea.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've seen these cups advertised a while ago and it's a simple elegant solution. I keep wondering whether to try brewing tea in the syphon (just because I like playing with it..







)


----------



## Yulia Kolomiytseva (Apr 16, 2017)

Haha that sounds like a very intriguing extra innovative solution. How do you do that Rhys?

Yulia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our tea bottega: www.eastcottandburgess.co.uk

A proud co-owner of my family-run artisan tea company, called the Eastcott & Burgess Tea Bottega.

Inspired by my English grandparents, their life-long, unwaning love for tea and by the beautiful countryside of Surrey county.

Our aim is to inspire and to make this world a happier place through tea.


----------



## JackHK (Aug 26, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## AAC (May 24, 2018)

looks interesting, such a simple solution


----------

